#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como saber a versão do kernel???

## MarceloRibeiro

Galera,

Como faço p/ saber a versão do meu Kernel???

Valeu!!!

Marcelo Ribeiro

----------


## _ivy_

uname -r 

:wink:

----------


## Gnuser

uname -a tbm


Flw

----------


## jghellere

kernelversion

:wink:

----------


## icatorze

Esta foi mole, hein!!!!!

Não esquece de dar uma olhada no 

man uname

E aprender um pouco sobre as outras opções do uname!!

----------


## MarceloRibeiro

Valeu Galera!!!!

Precisando estamos aí....


Marcelo Ribeiro

----------


## Gnuser

> Valeu Galera!!!!
> 
> Precisando estamos aí....
> 
> 
> Marcelo Ribeiro


Arranja R$ 5 mil pra mim ???

----------

